# onesies after neutering ? cone?



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have been doing some reading on neutering and see mention of onesies - does this work? Do you just cut out the tail and put the onesie on like you would on a baby ( that had a tail haha) or do you think cone is best? I won't get the baby until he is 12 weeks and I don't want to slice him right off the bat so I was thinking at least waiting until after the holidays - he would be at least 16 weeks then - I've seen some say that is too late and some say too early; some vets here won't do it until 6 months but I've seen some say that is too late. Hubby says I'm obsessed...... the wait for my baby is
killing me


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Onsies work great, more comfortable than dealing with a cone.I've done that will all my babies...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got Bailey a Comfy Cone before his neuter, but he really didn't need it since my vet used internal stitches.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XY9022/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1]Amazon.com: Comfy Cone Small Pet E-Collar, Black: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I would have a "newborn" size onesie (make sure it's for newborns, and not infants) and a nicer cone just in case. I like the inflatable ones like : [ame=http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=inflatable%20cone]Amazon.com: inflatable cone: Pet Supplies[/ame]

Owen was neutered at 6 months, Obi was neutered around 8 months. I would consider delaying neutering to around the time the adult teeth are in so that if there are retained baby teeth, the vet can pull them out all under ONE anesthesia event. Owen also had his tear ducts flushed during that time.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I think Sammie was 7 months and he never touched his incision (internal stitches) one bit. They took care of baby teeth then luckily. Not always the case though if the neuter is too soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought a soft cone but none of mine bothered their incision so we never used it.


----------

